# Kim Kardashian Clothing Line!



## Plm5027 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think Kim should come out with a clothing line, she has such great style. She always looks put together effortlessly. If she came out with a clothing line I would definitely wear her clothes.


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Aug 18, 2008)

She has a clothing line out its called DASH


----------



## florabundance (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KrIsTy* 

 
_She has a clothing line out its called DASH_

 
That's not her line, it's her and sister's boutique which carries various high end lines. I agree she should do something like that aswell, maybe low profile.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

i hope she does bring one out.. i LOVE her style!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

i hope she does bring one out.. i LOVE her style!


----------



## beauty_marked (Aug 18, 2008)

Gah you guys tricked me!!! I thought this was a post about an upcoming line.

But i agree. I would LOVE if she came out with a clothing line. Granted it was affordable and not ridiculous like Lauren Conrad. I love everything about her and her sisters style. Like the dresses they wear....jeals i love all of them.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 18, 2008)

Dash is overpriced and honestly not very impressive. If KimK came out with her own line and it were pretty affordable, I'd be all over that!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes she should! I have always loved her style. This is the only reason I read her blog. lol Oh and of course the makeup but that has started to bore me.


----------

